
New 64-bit Free Operating System for programmers - losethos
http://www.losethos.com
======
jrockway
This is cool and everything, but I think it serves as a good reminder on how
important libraries are. He has created a lot of software in pure C with his
OS as the base, but it's barely 1980s-quality. I think any kid could create
something similar with pygame or cl-sdl in many fewer lines of code.

Also, C as the language for a new OS? Why?

------
parenthesis
dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=369183>

